# wangs and thangs



## wittdog (Dec 19, 2007)

Did up some wings on the OTG…..Hit them with some slap ya momma then grilled indirect with a chunk of smokinlicous cherry wood…and finished with some Anchor Bar Wing Sauce, melted butter and a dollop of peach preserves…PDG







And for desert Strawberry Jell-O Pie with a chocolate crust.


----------



## surfinsapo (Dec 19, 2007)

those wings Rock Dave!!!!


----------



## Green Hornet (Dec 19, 2007)

Hot sauce and peach preserves :?: 
Sounds interesting. You had them like that before I guess?


----------



## wittdog (Dec 19, 2007)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Hot sauce and peach preserves :?:
> Sounds interesting. You had them like that before I guess?


I think it was a John Pen invention.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh baby! I'd eat those, great job Witt!


----------



## john pen (Dec 20, 2007)

I should have reconsidered that dinner invite !


----------



## 007bond-jb (Dec 20, 2007)

Wings look great but the pie man, that looks fandammtastic


----------



## Rag1 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hadn't had wings in a while. They look good. They are going on the schedule somewhere during the holidays.
 I ate at the Anchor bar (wings) some years back and then found their recipe published. I think the sauce is butter and Tabasco? Is that what they are bottling?


----------



## john a (Dec 20, 2007)

Good looking wings Dave. I'm not a dessert eater but that pie sure is tempting.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 20, 2007)

Butter and Franks hot sauce, which has apparently
been purchased by Durkee and some claim they have
changed the recipe.


----------



## oompappy (Dec 20, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Did up some wings on the OTG…..



Um, Wittdog, I thought you couldn't do wings on the grill in Bahflo.   :?


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 20, 2007)

That all looks real fine Dave.  I guess we are going to need the pie recipe.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 20, 2007)

oompappy said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did them for a tail gate once..and they were pretty good....This is part of the new eating healty me   
I was to lazy to get the deep fryer out


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 20, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> I should have reconsidered that dinner invite !



I heard you ate pretty good anyway!


----------

